# You gotta check out... the new Seljan OTT!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You know how you peruse new slingshots thinking "Man, I hope I find something I REALLY fall in love with?"

That time is now.

Behold the brilliantly, beautifully designed compact OTT Seljan. The photos are just a teaser; watch the video if you can!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice review  You covered this new compact beauty well. I agree with you Mark is a talented designer and this new compact design is a must have.  It simply exudes quality. You just know you have something special when you hold it in your hand. Experienced slingshot enthusiast as well as beginners will enjoy the fruit of Marks labors. It is amazing to me how well Mark maintained the design continuity through all three of these designs the original Slant and now the TTF and OTT versions. Collectors dream set!  I have all three  I love them! 

Thanks for the review


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Slick marketing.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice video review. One day, when my situation improves, I plan on getting a Seljan frame. Mark is an incredible designer.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Another great shooter from Mark 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is a very nice shooter. Thanks for the review


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Alex for the kindness! It was great to trade with you!

 Also thank you for the kind comments guys! Cheers, Mark


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice frame and thanks for the review! I like small.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Friggin fantastic.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

That a sweet looking shooter . Great review alex.


----------

